# Christmas Shopping



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

A couple were Christmas shopping. The shopping centre was packed and, as the wife walked through one of the malls, she was surprised to look around and find her husband was nowhere to be seen. 
She was quite upset because they had a lot to do. She became so worried she called him on her mobile phone to ask him where he was. 
In a quiet voice he said, "Do you remember the jewellers we went into about five years ago where you fell in love with that diamond necklace we couldn't afford and I told you I would get it for you one day?" 
The wife choked up and started to cry and said, "Yes, I do remember that shop." 
He replied, "Well, I'm in the pub next door."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: as it should be


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

typical man: always thinking with the stomach :evil:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> typical man: always thinking with the stomach :evil:


 :lol: :lol:

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Doh!!! :roll:  Lois


----------

